# Black Friday Moe Thunder Shoot Out Plainwell, Mi 11/26/2010



## munsonator008 (Jan 12, 2005)

BLACK FRIDAY MOE THUNDER SHOOT OUT


Here is some info and rules etc, for the Black Friday Moe thunder shoot out race :

Race will be held on Black Friday 11/26/2010 , Doors open at noon for practice and qualifying starts at 4pm.

This is going to be a trophy race with some cash pay back, more details to come and pictures of trophies.
We will be having food and pop,water,coffee etc. you will not go hungry 

There will be 3 classes and everyone will run the 3 classes and total points will determine the winner of the Moe thunder shootout, there will be some form of bump ups. ( bump ups and points format to be determined and will be posted asap)

Classes are 1- Gjet 2- 901/902 stock Nascar hard body 3- Indy car super stock

RULES: G-JET rules



1. G-3 or G-3R chassis is allowed
2. Stock 9 Ohm G-Jet armature only. BSRT part # 870 “hot stock armature” is NOT allowed
3. Any G-Jet weight package is allowed
4. Any .010” lexan closed wheel body (must be painted)
5. Axle holes may be reamed.
6. Any stock or stock replacement pickup shoes and springs are allowed.
7. .450” minimum rear tire size
8. 7/21 gear ratio
9. All other parts shall remain stock.


Nascar 901/902 Stock Rules.

1. BSRT 901 or 902
2. Motor magnets shall be either ceramic or “ceramic grade” bonded magnets
3. Traction Magnets shall be either ceramic or “ceramic grade” bonded magnets
4. No plated electrical parts are allowed.
5. Any readily available rear wheel and slip on silicone tires
6. Stock (non independent) front end must be used.
7. Any plastic pinion gear and crown gear are allowed
8. Any Nascar hard body may be used, no chopping etc of body
9. Windshields and rear “glass” must be in place
10. Only OEM stock armatures are legal ( hot stocks are not )

INDY super stock rules:



1.BSRT chassis is allowed.
2. must be hard body indy car
3. You may use independent front ends.
4. You may use any Axles,Gears. Tires are to be slip ons only
5. Any stock replacement electrical parts are allowed. Plated electrical parts are allowed.
6. You may reinforce, or replace the pick-up tabs
7. Motor magnets and traction magnets must be stock, or stock replacement ceramic magnets.
8. Armatures must be stock or “hot stock” production red wire. The commutator may be trued, epoxied and balanced. Minimum 5.8 Ohms measured from pole to pole.
9. Bushings must be used on the armatures. No ball bearings
10. You may use Pro Guide Pins. You may solder the axle to the guide pin on a Life-Like
11. Chassis may be cut for adjustable brush tension and the installation of rear axle retainers.
12. G3 may run the "Decosmo" endbell system.


Rules may be fine tuned within the next couple days.

ADDRESS IS 340 HYDER CIRCLE DRIVE
PLAINWELL,MI 49080 PHONE:269-744-7379

HOPE TO SEE EVERYONE THERE , WILL BE POSTING ENTRY NAMES AS I GET THEM.. Also you can run on the road course during practice hours if you like to get ready for the swmsra race saturday 11/27/2010


----------



## munsonator008 (Jan 12, 2005)

Here Are Some Pictures Of The Trophies Very Nice And Big, Oh Yea Baby Come And Get Them


----------



## munsonator008 (Jan 12, 2005)

*Moe Thunder Shoot Out*

If you want to part of the action and have a great time racing with some damn good guys, come on out. If you can call me and let me know if you are planning on coming i want to post entry list with names as they come in thank you.

269-744-7379 Dwayne


----------



## munsonator008 (Jan 12, 2005)

Got the new track lettering on today it is 3 inches high and about 8 ft long with the flags it looks sweet, what do ya think. New track record board going up also


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

Looks awesome, Wayne!!!


----------



## munsonator008 (Jan 12, 2005)

thank you


----------



## munsonator008 (Jan 12, 2005)

Basic Rules

Lane rotations will be from the outside to inside.
Cars found in violation of the chassis setup will be disqualified.
Track calls will be set by the track owner and must include damaged caused by marshalling.
If cars come apart during a race a track call will be made and the parts are to be gathered and given back to the driver. The race will resume immediately afterwards.
All heats must be timed. No shorter than 3 min. No longer than 5 min. Actual heat times are to be set by the owner of the track.
ANY problems with the race timing and scoring during a segment will result in the segment being run over.
There will be a two-min. break between heats.
All drivers must marshal after finishing their heats.
Qualifying will be determined by a 1 min run. The fastest lap gets preference of lane choice.
Drivers, who miss the qualifying session, will be seated last.
All cars will be impounded before Tech session, during qualifying and when marshalling.
A pre-race tech team will be assigned by the owner of the track to inspect all cars. The owner of the track CAN NOT BE ON THE TECH TEAM.
The same team must inspect the top five finishers after the race.
Any discrepancy or rule change must be discussed and voted on by the group.


----------



## munsonator008 (Jan 12, 2005)

So far there is A $30.00 cash prize (bounty) set by Moe $20.00 and Dwayne $10.00 for the top qualifier in the Nascar class


----------



## munsonator008 (Jan 12, 2005)

will be prizes , food, drinks, cash prizes, pay outs, Trophies huge ones, Im sure there will be more as this race progresses, better jump on board...gonna be fun... entry fees are going 100% to this race no club fees, also entry still to be determined but looks like it will be $15.00 well worth it.


----------



## munsonator008 (Jan 12, 2005)

Got the Menu from the cook for Black Friday Moe thunder shoot out, here it is LEFT OVER TURKEY :lol:

OK Just kidding :
Sloppy Joes
Scalloped potatoes
Macaroni salad
Baked beans ( oh boy )
Pop , water ,coffee.
Snacks
Cake yummy




Then for the SWMSRA race :
Fluffed Ham and buns
Meat balls
Baked macaroni and cheese
More baked beans lol
Pop, water ,coffee
snacks
cake yummy

Guarantee you will not be hungry lol


----------



## munsonator008 (Jan 12, 2005)

ENTRY LIST SO FAR MORE TO COME :

1- Mike Reniger
2- Brian Moefield MOE
3- Jeff Schrader
4- Dwayne Munson
5- Tim Miller
6- Kenny Hunter
7- Guy Austin
8- kyle Munson
9- Zack Moefield
10- Walt Dick (planning on it now work might come into play)
11- E-Cono Racer ( waiting on word for vac day  )
12- Anonymous
13- Anonymous
14- Rick the rocket Burnau
will be adding a lot more soon let me know guys and i will add your names to the list


----------



## munsonator008 (Jan 12, 2005)

"Official" Mo' Thunder Shootout Rules
Mo’ Thunder Shootout
@ Island City Speedway

G-JET rules

1. G3 or G3-R chassis is allowed
2. Stock 9 Ohm G-Jet armature only. BSRT part # 870 “hot stock armature” is NOT allowed
3. Any G-Jet weight package is allowed
4. Any .010” Lexan closed wheel body (must be painted)
5. Axle holes may be reamed.
6. Any stock or stock replacement pickup shoes and springs are allowed.
7. Stock AST tires with a .450” minimum rear tire size
8. Stock 7/21 gear ratio only, is allowed. Tomy pinion gears are legal
9. All other parts shall remain stock.


NASCAR “Stock” Rules.

1. BSRT G3 or G3-R 901 or 902 chassis is allowed
2. Motor magnets shall be either ceramic or “ceramic grade” bonded magnets
3. Traction Magnets shall be either ceramic or “ceramic grade” bonded magnets
4. No plated electrical parts are allowed.
5. Any readily available rear wheel and slip on silicone tires
6. Stock (non independent) front end must be used.
7. Any plastic pinion gear and crown gear are allowed
8. Any mass produced (any brand) Nascar style hard body may be used. Body may not be chopped or “hacked” for weight reduction. Body may be mounted in any way that will stay on during a crash.
9. Windshields and rear “glass” must be in place
10. Only OEM stock armatures are legal (hot stocks are not allowed)

INDYCAR “Superstock” rules.

1. BSRT G3 or G3R chassis is allowed.
2. Body must be OEM open wheel Indy car or F-1
3. You may use independent front ends.
4. You may use any axles, gears. Tires must be slip on silicone on any readily available wheel
5. Any stock replacement electrical parts are allowed. Plated electrical parts are allowed.
6. You may reinforce, or replace the pick-up tabs
7. Motor magnets and traction magnets must be stock, or stock replacement ceramic magnets.
8. Armatures must be stock or “hot stock” production red wire. The armature commutator
plate may be trued, “glued” and balanced. Minimum 5.8 Ohms measured from pole to pole.
9. Bushings must be used on the armatures. No ball bearings
10. You may use Pro Guide Pins.
11. Chassis may be cut for adjustable brush tension and the installation of rear axle retainers.


RACING RULES AND PROCEDURES

1. All qualifying runs will be made in the Blue lane.
2. Each driver will have one minute running time (no practice time) to get the fastest possible lap. In case of a tie the 2nd fastest lap will determine the qualifying position
3. A $20.00 cash prize will be given to the Top Qualifier in each class.
4. 12V G-Jet will qualify 1st with the heats and mains immediately following.
5. NASCAR Stock will be run afterwards, followed by Indycar Superstock
6. Drivers may skip qualifying and be placed in the opening heat race
7. The Two Bracket system will be used.

A. The two bracket system –

Drivers are divided into two groups called A and B with the fastest qualifier placed in group A, the second fastest qualifier placed in group B, the third fastest qualifier placed in group A, etc. Initially each race, except the first race in each group is 50% occupied by drivers winning sit-out positions. These races are then filled out by the top finishers making move-ups. The preliminary races in each group are called Consolation. Races and the last race in each group is called a Semi, the winners of the Semi plus the drivers with the highest lap totals move up to fill “The Main”, which is the final race of the event.

All drivers making “The Main” will earn a cash prize. Prize money will be determined by the number of entries.

Note: all entry fees will be given out as prizes.

Please if you have questions contact me directly...so we don't have conflicting answers

[email protected]
269 483 6095


----------



## munsonator008 (Jan 12, 2005)

We will be having another test and tune and warm up race, on Saturday the 20th. It will be free to test and tune . Everyone is welcome even if your not planning on making the Black Friday Moe thunder race. Also will have the road course track open to practice on for the SWMSRA race on the 27th. If anyone would like to test and tune anytime before that the track will be open just call me anytime and we will get you on the track. Dwayne Munson 269-744-7379 340 hyder circle drive
plainwell, Mi. 49080


----------



## munsonator008 (Jan 12, 2005)

Just got confirmation from Gary Beedle of scale auto/BSRT that they are on board for this event as a sponsor and are sending door prizes for this race. Want to thank Walt Dick for his participation to make this happen. Walt went out of his way to make this happen and we appreciate his help as always. TY GARY, SCALE AUTO/BSRT FOR YOUR SUPPORT OF THIS RACE. :approv:


----------



## munsonator008 (Jan 12, 2005)

Talked to Supertires and they are also on board for this race with donation of door prizes. Thank you very much Supertires for your help in supporting this race


----------

